# How to get locked out of your A3



## Vwvortex888 (Feb 10, 2015)

Don't know if this is common knowledge but got locked out of my A3 the other day and had to call wifey to bring the backup keys. This is how I did it.

I have the advanced key feature which allows me to open car while the fob is in range. So I normally keep my key fob in my knapsack and after work, approaching my parked car, I open the driver door, then the back door and throw the bag in the back seat. I would startup the car using push button and since the key fob is in range in the backseat, car starts and all is good...this is my normal routine.

The other day, because of a heavy snowfall, I went directly to the trunk to grab the snow brush (since the key fob is in range, trunk opened fine) and without thinking, dropped the knapsack into the trunk, and closed the trunk. I then proceeded to clear the snow off the car. While brushing the snow off after I'm guessing a minute, I hear a beep - that's when I realised oops, that sounds like the car locked itself and yes, I was locked out!

So it's possible to lock the keys in the trunk and get locked out if the car doors were never opened. I'm surprised with this flaw in design. I tried this with my wife's BMW and the trunk refuses to close if I do this! It actually pops back open and refuses to close when I put the fob in the trunk, which is what one should expect. 

So just word of caution - just make sure you don't throw your key fob in the trunk if it's in your jacket, purse or bag when all the doors are locked. Easy to do if you're not paying attention.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Join the club.  Your thread validates that I am no longer alone in this issue. 

See my thread on the other audi forum. http://www.audiworld.com/forums/aud...tunate-events-advanced-key-nightmare-2877290/


although you did it the right way getting your wife to bring in the spare key. 

I dialed Audi Roadside rescue, and now due to their incompetence and not knowing that a tow truck would not be able to open a 2015 vehicle, they are now servicing the damages made to my car door.


----------



## drober30 (Jan 5, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Join the club.  Your thread validates that I am no longer alone in this issue.
> 
> See my thread on the other audi forum. http://www.audiworld.com/forums/aud...tunate-events-advanced-key-nightmare-2877290/
> 
> ...


I thought of you when starting to read this story! Yes, his overall ordeal was a better experience than yours...lol I hope you got a spare key to your place now.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

That's really dumb. My old car with smart key from 2006 wouldn't do that. Well done audi.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

It is a very smart way to set the system up. It keeps most people from doing something like unintentionally unlocking their car.

With all Audi's you should be able to unlock the trunk when car in locked and key in range. The trunk will lock and if you close it, it should relock immediately.

If you unlock the doors but don't open them, odds are you unintentionally unlocked them so if nothing opens within 60 seconds, it relocks.

If you unlock the doors and open one of them it will not relock unless you hit the lock button on the car or the fob.

The reasons that it will allow you to lock your keys in the car are things like:
Car is in for service and you can't get there before they close. You pay online, they park your car in the lot and lock the keys inside. You bring your extra key.
You and your wife each have a key to your car. You go to an amusement park or out to a club or anywhere that she doesn't want to take her full size purse(that has the 2nd key inside) so she locks it in the trunk.
You are traveling to or from an airport. Your first key is in your pocket, the 2nd key is in your luggage. You want to stop for a meal on your way to or from the airport. To keep from bringing your luggage in with you you lock one in the car.
Or when you go buy the car in a different city then where you live....are you going to keep all 4 keys in your pocket all the way home?

They set this up for most of the people to be happy most of the time. You really should have read the manual and tried to see what would happen when the car was new and in your driveway so that you would know what you could and could not do.


----------



## Phanuel (Sep 4, 2014)

It's fascinating to me that people carry their keys in places other than their pockets. Not a judgement (well, maybe a little), but I feel naked if when I pat my pockets I don't have at least 3 things in them (cell, wallet, keys). I would just have anxiety if one of those objects was somewhere else while I'm out and about.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

Phanuel said:


> It's fascinating to me that people carry their keys in places other than their pockets. Not a judgement (well, maybe a little), but I feel naked if when I pat my pockets I don't have at least 3 things in them (cell, wallet, keys). I would just have anxiety if one of those objects was somewhere else while I'm out and about.


I don't leave the key in my pocket for long drives because sometimes the switchblade key gets deployed and make me a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

I haven't tried this yet, but I'm a bit surprised that the trunk won't open if the key is inside, Isn't that close enough for the sensor? or did you toss the bag way in and it end up out of range?


----------



## drober30 (Jan 5, 2015)

misaka said:


> I haven't tried this yet, but I'm a bit surprised that the trunk won't open if the key is inside, Isn't that close enough for the sensor? or did you toss the bag way in and it end up out of range?


The car detects the key as being locked inside the car so the key gets disabled until the car is unlocked with the other key.


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

drober30 said:


> The car detects the key as being locked inside the car so the key gets disabled until the car is unlocked with the other key.


Lol, so it's just smart enough to do stupid ****. Normal Keyless would just have the trunk poppable if the key was in the trunk lol.

I guess the only solution for this is an Audi implanted biometric tag lol... so you can always unlock the door.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

drober30 said:


> I thought of you when starting to read this story! Yes, his overall ordeal was a better experience than yours...lol I hope you got a spare key to your place now.


Yes. I got 3 additional keys made. Dived it out to family members and put one in my wallet.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

Never considered putting my keys in the trunk before. Though I've tried every other manner of tricking the key system to unlock or start he car depending on the range and location of the keys. 

Keys inside the car, then you need to be inside the car with them. Good rule to live by especially considering the amount we take for granted our access to the car given the keyless tech.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Vwvortex888 said:


> ...I'm surprised with this flaw in design. I tried this with my wife's BMW and the trunk refuses to close if I do this! It actually pops back open and refuses to close when I put the fob in the trunk, which is what one should expect...


It's not a flaw in design. The only flaw is assuming that you can put the key in anything you so choose and expect it to be RF transparent. Throw the key in the trunk and it won't lock. Put the key in a lead box and put it in the trunk and it will lock. In RF terms, your knapsack is inbetween the two. It may or may not work depending on position. It's not a gamble I like to make. I keep the on me and not on things I carry and I don't have worry about RF signal strength. It's Physics, not a design flaw. How strong do you expect a low voltage, low current device to be?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

OP what was the temperature when this happened?

When the problem happened to me it was on the coldest day we got in the Midwest so far this year 0 degrees F.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

sorry to hear many of you are having issues with the kessy.
:beer:
this can happen in any car with kessy.
do we really need 20 threads on it? lol.

don't keep the key in your bag, for many reasons:
car-jacking, accident, fire, stupidity... you want your wallet and keys on you.

Your car is a robot, mean one too. So just word of caution - just make sure you don't throw your key fob in the car without you.

I can see this happening to a female, purse, dress, skirt, etc.
but not a guy. guys usually don't wear dresses or purses.
keep the key fob in your pocket or attached to a belt loop. 

http://www.amazon.com/KEY-BAK-8200-...423627331&sr=8-11&keywords=keychain+carabiner


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Brutal. Tight jeans ... Man purse.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

RyanA3 said:


> sorry to hear many of you are having issues with the kessy.
> :beer:
> this can happen in any car with kessy.
> do we really need 20 threads on it? lol.
> ...


what in the world are you talking about? I get you want to defend the A3/S3's problem but there's an old saying that you won't fully understand until you experience the problem yourself. 


I suspect there's a temperature issue that can make the Advanced Key quite troublesome and cause it to not function properly. 


This talk about I can see this happening to females, is a bunch of non-sense. It can happen to anyone. Same as the crackling and popping noise that the MMI can get.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

perhaps there is more to the story, than what I've taken in.

correct me if I'm wrong. the user put his keys in a backpack. put backpack in the trunk. the user got locked out of the car.

sounds like user error to me!
granted there is probably software/chip to prevent this from happening. but what if there is something in the bag or trunk that causes a problem... either insulating it, or interfering with the signal.

just seems like it would be REALLY smart if the user would keep the keys on him/her. right?

i'm I've missed something bigger here, then I'll feel like a moron, and apologize. :beer:


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

RyanA3 said:


> perhaps there is more to the story, than what I've taken in.
> 
> correct me if I'm wrong. the user put his keys in a backpack. put backpack in the trunk. the user got locked out of the car.
> 
> ...


On my MK6 GLI, it won't let you close the trunk with the key that was used to open it inside it. I wouldn't expect a regression there for the new A3/S3.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

araemo said:


> On my MK6 GLI, it won't let you close the trunk with the key that was used to open it inside it. I wouldn't expect a regression there for the new A3/S3.


sure, and other brands have that feature as well.
but you can't rely on the car to get it right all the time.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm not quite sure locking your keys in the trunk (even when you plan to drive the car immediately) is the best idea, regardless of technology that may be developed to circumvent you accidentally locking them in your trunk, you are unnecessarily throwing caution to the wind... for what? 

The convenience of not having a near maybe 1.5 cubic inches of space taking up a pant pocket, or I dare say your hand as you walk that long trek to the driver side door?

What happens the day you lock your keys in the trunk, get your wife's spare handy, then for some hair-brained reason you throw her keys in the trunk as well. I'm not saying you would... but you already threw one set of keys in the trunk didn't you, why not two?

Then what do you have?

The issues seem easily avoidable... avoid them. I didn't expect common sense to be designed out so soon from the driver element.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

sevenVT said:


> I'm not quite sure locking your keys in the trunk (even when you plan to drive the car immediately) is the best idea, regardless of technology that may be developed to circumvent you accidentally locking them in your trunk, you are unnecessarily throwing caution to the wind... for what?
> 
> The convenience of not having a near maybe 1.5 cubic inches of space taking up a pant pocket, or I dare say your hand as you walk that long trek to the driver side door?
> 
> ...


I fail to see the point you're making. The marketing of advanced key is that it cannot get locked in your car. The car is failing at that. Do you think people are purposely doing this?

If the car's airbag would fail to deflate would you accuse them of getting their cars in accidents on purpose? :facepalm:


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

araemo said:


> On my MK6 GLI, it won't let you close the trunk with the key that was used to open it inside it. I wouldn't expect a regression there for the new A3/S3.


You block the signal between the antenna and key on a Mk6 GLI and the results are identical. The A3 and GLI depend on the same RF technology. No matter how you construct or deconstruct the situation, putting the key into something will affect the signal. There's no way around it besides upping the power on the car to help it read through your stuff and then people would complain about dead batteries in their cars and key fobs. The simple and obvious solution is to don't stick your keys in a bag and expect it to be detected as if it were not in one.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

gamegenie said:


> I fail to see the point you're making. The marketing of advanced key is that it cannot get locked in your car. The car is failing at that. Do you think people are purposely doing this?
> 
> If the car's airbag would fail to deflate would you accuse them of getting their cars in accidents on purpose? :facepalm:


Please show me where *exactly* in Audi's marketing it makes the claim you assert. This sounds like a consumer created claim, not one by the manufacturer.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

VR6Now said:


> Please show me where *exactly* in Audi's marketing it makes the claim you assert. This sounds like a consumer created claim, not one by the manufacturer.


Here you go:


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I never like the auto lock feature when I had it and I'm much happier without right now. It creates more inconvenience than convenience IMO. All I have to do now is to touch the handle to lock, yeah that much more work. When I had auto lock, it didn't work all the time. I had to pay attention to the beep to make sure that the car locks. When it didn't happen, I either had to use my remote or walk back and touch the button on the handle to do it myself. It was interesting when I went to fill up for the first time, I got out, closed the door and went along with my usual routine. Then I went in to pay not realizing that the car has locked my passenger in and armed. Well she wasn't locked in exactly, she opened the door and the alarm went off lol. After that I had to either leave my key in the car or not close the door all the way so that the car won't arm itself every time I went for gas with a passenger, yeah great convenience.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> If the car's airbag would fail to deflate would you accuse them of getting their cars in accidents on purpose? :facepalm:


If you choose to drive into the side of a building and the airbag doesn't deflate, the airbag is defective. Driving into the side of the building on purpose is your own fault. 

He puts his key in the trunk, he chooses to leave his key where he could not reach it - on purpose. Yes. I blame him for making that choice.

I don't go testing out every safety feature of the car just because the marketing, I have accountability for my actions.

The marketing doesn't go so far as to recommend "Hey, stick your key in a faraday bag and test out the strength of RF signal" so what he does with his key is still his responsibility.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

sevenVT said:


> If you choose to drive into the side of a building and the airbag doesn't deflate, the airbag is defective. Driving into the side of the building on purpose is your own fault.
> 
> He puts his key in the trunk, he chooses to leave his key where he could not reach it - on purpose. Yes. I blame him for making that choice.
> 
> ...


:facepalm:

no genius, the point is these incidents are all accidents, and we're finding out through these accidents that there are defects. 

If you all quit trying to make an accuse for Audi you would see that there are flaws.


----------



## Vwvortex888 (Feb 10, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> OP what was the temperature when this happened?
> 
> When the problem happened to me it was on the coldest day we got in the Midwest so far this year 0 degrees F.


Temperature that day was between -10C and -13C, I think that's around 9 Fahrenheit. 

Also, seeing lots of comments about how this is an intentional design to accommodate special situations. In my humble opinion though, getting locked out (whether through dumb user error or because key signal is blocked etc. etc.) is an inconvenience that far outweighs these other situations. And if the technology works with the key in the car, can't see why it should not work with the key in the trunk. By the way, I tested this without using any bag or knapsack and put the key by itself in the middle of the trunk and you can still get locked out so this has nothing to do with signal being blocked by a faraday bag.

Anyhow, purpose of my OP was to let people know this is how the advanced key in A3 behaves - I'll bet there are some people who think that because the car cannot be locked when the key is in the car, wouldn't expect this behavior if they accidentally leave the key the trunk. If I saved one person from getting stuck by making same mistake, my job is done 

Cheers.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

OP you found the only way to lock your keys in the car. access the trunk but dont open any doors put key in trunk , close trunk and voila locked out.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

ProjectA3 said:


> OP you found the only way to lock your keys in the car. access the trunk but dont open any doors put key in trunk , close trunk and voila locked out.


There u go. Right from a veteran audi salesman. User error. 

Now, no more talk about knapsacks.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> OP you found the only way to lock your keys in the car. access the trunk but dont open any doors put key in trunk , close trunk and voila locked out.


You will find that if you do that the A3 won't lock the keys in the trunk. I tried to replicate my lockout and the trunk opened. I suspect it's a temperature issue.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

gamegenie said:


> Here you go:


Well knock yourself out then. Put it in whatever you wish and get the results you get. Then your can rail at Audi like Don Quxiote because it doesn't work like you wish it to. Or understand the actual technology is limited and act accordingly. Your pick.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

VR6Now said:


> Well knock yourself out then. Put it in whatever you wish and get the results you get. Then your can rail at Audi like Don Quxiote because it doesn't work like you wish it to. Or understand the actual technology is limited and act accordingly. Your pick.


Yo doofus, are you even reading this thread? What the hell do you think we've been saying all this time. :facepalm:


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

gamegenie said:


> Yo doofus, are you even reading this thread? What the hell do you think we've been saying all this time. :facepalm:


don't use the D work here, 

truth is, I don't care what the temp is.... I don't recommend putting the keys to your vehicle in the trunk. 
if you accidentally do that, and you get locked out, sure it's not a bad idea to post a PSA on it, seriously.
but just don't put your keys in the trunk again - regardless of how it's designed to work.

//// thread :beer:


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> no genius, the point is these incidents are all accidents, and we're finding out through these accidents that there are defects.
> 
> If you all quit trying to make an accuse for Audi you would see that there are flaws.


I think you mean excuse; I don't accuse Audi of anything.

The excuses here are being made by the individuals locking their keys in the trunk for why they choose to put their keys in the trunk. The solution is not doing so, as to never have the problem again. This has been reiterated. 

Peace out.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

sevenVT said:


> I think you mean excuse; I don't accuse Audi of anything.
> 
> The excuses here are being made by the individuals locking their keys in the trunk for why they choose to put their keys in the trunk. The solution is not doing so, as to never have the problem again. This has been reiterated.
> 
> Peace out.


An accident is not an excuse, you're accusing people of purposely putting themselves in predicaments and discovering problems with a feature of a vehicle where it's advertised for being incapable of IS. It's a useless excuse, which marks and fanboys today typically do to defend their idol product.


----------

